# Cardenche 100k



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Who's going?
http://www.cardenche.com.mx/english/index.html


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

*Probably me*

Probably me, I have been wanting to go since edition 1. But have not been possible (having babies has its drawbacks). My brother in law went last year, I will try to gather intel from him (he did a comparison against Chupacabras for me, but I don't remember right now).

Where are you from?


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Bump.
It's next week!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Se dice por ahi que el Pollo Rasmunssen viene a correr con la Legion!!!!!!*

Fuentes oficiales anunciaron hoy desde el monte...rey que Viene Rassmunsen el pollo a correr el maraton cardenche....obviamente...con la Legion y los Coyotes disidentes:thumbsup: 
noticia oficial del Jordi y del Munieko mayor el General brigadier Churrui

!!! :madman: (para los que no nos quieren)

A Mi la Legión!!!!


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Rasmussen le sacó a la de 100. Pero me firmó el jersey.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Garlock said:


> Rasmussen le sacó a la de 100. Pero me firmó el jersey.


como se dice?? ahh si!

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS! :thumbsup:

felicidades por lo del jersey, 100kms es un resto, tu los rodaste?


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Awebo. Rebasando en el single a los tetos, me encaje literalmente 3 cardenches en la pierna. Casi me la parto en la bajada de zigzag, pero estuvo pocamadre.
Hice como 5 horas 2, el siguiente año voy por las 4 y media

Tu?

Luego le digo a mi amigo que me mande las fotos.


----------

